# Oil Change-175 4 stroke Suzuki



## Professor Jones

Anyone do their own oil changes. I am thinking of doing one myself. Anything I need to watch out for or be aware of?

Thanks,
Professor Jones


----------



## Texxan1

hey Prof

I do mine and have since the motor was new.. Its very easy..Run the motor for about 5 minutes to let it warm up. Take of any cav plate you have... take out the drain plug, let it drain for about 10 minutes. Its best to trim the motor up to all all oil to drain out properly. While the oil is draining, remove the cowling and middle section on the right side of motor (if looking from behind) ( this section is the plastic piece right below cowling on right side). Once drained, remove the oil filter. check to make sure the gasket has come off with the filter. Put a little oil on the new filters gasket and screw on hand tight. Replace Plastic cover for this section...install drain plug and tighten appropriately. Add new oil.. Make sure the motor is level when you do this. Put in 8quarts, then check to see if you need more. Run motor for a minute and let sit for a few then recheck dipstic. Add oil as needed... 

Pretty basic oil change. If you have any questions, post up... Ive done 8 oil changes on my 175 so far.. 

Also note that you do not have to replace filter every oil change. It states in the tech manual for this motor that it the filter needs to be replaced every 200hrs. I do mine every 100 though

Thomas


----------



## Zereaux

So, the oil drain plug is down on the lower unit?


----------



## Professor Jones

Thanks Thomas,
I thought is would be pretty basic.

I think we have about the same rigs. 175 Suzuki on a Mosca.

Later,
Professor Jones


----------



## Texxan1

Yeah Prof, 

We have the same boat and motor!!!!!!!!!

The oil drain plug is in the mid section, not the lower unit...On this motor, you have the lower unit, then a small midsection, then another small section, then the cowling.

If you dont take off any cav plate you have. You will get oil EVERYWHERE lol...I know from experience


----------



## Professor Jones

Thomas,
What kind of oil do you use? Do I need to go to a boat dealership to get it?

Thanks for your help,
Professor Jones


----------



## Texxan1

Hey, Sorry Prof.. I didnt see this.

I actually use Castrol SAE 10w40. This was on recommendation from a few suzuki outboard mechanics of THT.


----------

